
Navigation Apps Should Have a “STFU” Feature - oDot
https://www.stockdroids.com/blog/2017/06/05/navigation-apps-stfu-feature/
======
sh87
I think its the platform that should give that option to the user be it
android, iOS or what have you. You cannot trust individual apps developers and
marketers to actually mean "Turn Off Tracking" even though the label next to
the button says exactly that.

On Android turning off GPS is right there in the drop down menu. On iOS they
would prefer for you to always have it on and hence the option is buried deep
in the system settings, which is not as easily accessible as it is in Android.

------
nxsynonym
They do though? You can turn off the voice directions right from the map
screen.

Unless he's asking for smart recognition for it to toggle back and forth
depending on if music is playing or not, but as far as I can tell that's not
what he intended.

------
Mankhool
I think all apps that track you should have a "Turn Off Tracking" button. My
app did. One button and you no longer turned up in search results (that showed
a users location).

